# Gaggia Baby Dose water tank leaking (from the tank)



## martint (May 22, 2013)

Hello all,

As per title, I have a baby dose (2007 model) which I recently acquired which has recently start leaking. By a process of deduction, it is leaking from the water tank (I took it out and I filled it and left it in a sink with the plug in overnight and there was water in the bottom of the sink in the morning). Is this likely to be the valve type thing at the bottom? If so does anyone know where I can get a replacement (and how to fit it?)

Many thanks in advance

Martin


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

would recommend removing the valve and simply clean the gasket, they very rarely fail

mark


----------



## jaybeerex (May 31, 2013)

is there a good place for spare parts for gaggias? my classic needs a new tank


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just contact the people above!


----------



## martint (May 22, 2013)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> would recommend removing the valve and simply clean the gasket, they very rarely fail
> 
> mark


Right I've replaced the seal at the back (which I think I bought from you on Ebay Mark - thanks) and I've backflushed (for the first time and probably the first time in the 6 year life of the machine!) and descaled and made a coffee and it tasted better than ever (as I guess it should do!) Just keeping an eye on that water tank now and hoping it doesn't start leaking again.


----------

